# Traveling with a saddle on an airplane



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Okay, so I am finally (keeping my fingers crossed) getting my mother to send out my saddle from California when my son goes out there for Thanksgiving but I am trying to figure out the best way to get it here to Florida. 

Has anyone traveled with a western saddle and gate checked it when they boarded? I was hoping this might be the best way to get it here. I'd rather not ship it mostly because anytime my mom ships something it doesn't arrive, or it arrives irreparably damaged. Yes, even if I sent the money to have it professionally packaged. I don't expect my mom to be any way but exactly how she is so I am trying to take her out of the equation as much as possible.

I am hoping to get her to send my bosal out at the same time but I'll not hold my breath.  My mom is a pack rat of sorts and I knew I was risking never seeing my horse items again when I left them with her--- but for goodness sakes I thought I was done with horses for good after my divorce anyways.


----------



## EscapingToronto (Jun 27, 2011)

It depends on the airline. Some will check it at the desk, some will check it at the gate, I'd send an email to the airline and try to arrange to have your son allowed with it to the gate and have them take it as over-size carry-on (like a stroller) and they'll hand it back to him when the plane lands.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

My friend buys an extra seat for her saddle, yep, she sure does!


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll not rule that out as an option, buying another seat.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I actually own a wester saddle "suitcase" that I use as a dust cover. But I would never trust the airline with it out of my sight. I have watched those guy pitch luggage into the airplaine and miss too many times.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

I brought mine with me as checked baggage but I was also moving at the time so my saddle bag was so full of clothes and stuff that it was better than bubble wrap!  My saddle arrived safely and in one piece. The dog got tossed around though.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Duffel bag padded with extra clothing and the saddle pad. Arrived fine, but you'd have to stomp on that poor old saddle to damage it and even then, you might have busted your foot too.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

If son is going out to your mom's, have him take the saddle and bosal (and other horse pieces/parts she has for you) to be professionally packed, then shipped direct to you. Get contents inspected with a WRITTEN note that nothing is damaged when sent, plus insurance on the package! If son can do sending, then you should have better results than if your mom does it. 

AND he won't have to deal with the saddle on the plane, then you still needing another step to get it in your hands. 

Good luck getting your saddle and stuff back in good shape. Saddles get shipped and arrive in good condition every day, so there is every reason yours will too.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Perhaps just getting it packed and shipped is a better idea than making him haul the thing. The saddle is older than me, I doubt it'd be an easy thing to break even if the handlers tossed it everywhere. I am likely over anxious to get my hands on it again because of how unlikely it seemed that she would give it up again, lol!


----------



## MBackwoods (Oct 24, 2013)

My saddle was a synthetic western saddle but at 14 it was one of my prized possessions. Anyway I just put it in a regular box from U-Haul and checked my box in. It made it all the way to Germany and back unharmed and it didn't even get lost. If you were worried about it getting lost in baggage just put your address on the saddle and the box a couple of times.


----------

